# [solved] hda-intel HD sound

## Liquido

Meno,

ich mach täglich ein emerge -pvuD world....und nun geht der Sound nicht mehr, dumm nur ich weiss nicht mal ob beim letzten emerge ein update dabei war.

alsaconf reklamiert nicht, aber gnome meint es gäbe kein device und vlc findet ich solle schauen das ich alsa lib aktuell habe...nun hab ich alles.....wo soll ich suchen?

```

nc8430 modprobe.d # lsmod | grep hda

snd_hda_codec_si3054     1928  1 

snd_hda_codec_analog    42196  1 

snd_hda_intel          14492  0 

snd_hda_codec          39416  3 snd_hda_codec_si3054,snd_hda_codec_analog,snd_hda_intel

snd_pcm                38100  3 snd_hda_codec_si3054,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

snd                    23284  6 snd_hda_codec_si3054,snd_hda_codec_analog,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc          4112  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

```

Hmm da fällt mir ein das ich noch ein USE-Flag update gmeacht habe cdda, ich nehm das nochmal weg.Last edited by Liquido on Mon Feb 28, 2011 9:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Liquido

Fehler gefunden...ich war es mal wieder selbst....

was ist an diesem Befehl falsch: usermod -G cdrom user

Das ich trottel mal wieder die anderen gruppen wie z.B. wheel und vorallem in diesem Fall audio vergessen habe...

gruppe audio hat meinem benuzer gefehlt....

----------

## arfe

 *Liquido wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das ich trottel mal wieder die anderen gruppen wie z.B. wheel und vorallem in diesem Fall audio vergessen habe...
> 
> gruppe audio hat meinem benuzer gefehlt....

 

Das sieht doch so im Handbuch. Chronologisch abarbeiten und dann passiert das nicht.

----------

## Liquido

Sicher steht das so im Handbuch, aber irgendwann machst du eine neue grp und dann könnte dir auch sowas passieren...ob du dann noch daran denkst das der sound nur funktioniert, wenn dein user in dieser gruppe ist?

aber da gibts doch noch ein anderes kommando anstat usermod, um eine grp einem user zu adden. gpasswd?

----------

## firefly

das geht auch mit usermod:

 *Quote:*   

> usermod -a -G <gruppe> <user>

 

whichtig ist hier das -a. Dadurch wird der Benutzer zu den Gruppen, welche durch den -G parameter angegeben wurden, zusätzlich hinzugefügt.

 *http://linux.die.net/man/8/usermod wrote:*   

> -a, --append
> 
>     Add the user to the supplemental group(s). Use only with -G option.

 

----------

## Liquido

Danke   :Very Happy: 

Ich mach mir sofort ein alias

----------

## Josef.95

Ansonsten geht das auch sehr schön mit gpasswd  :Wink: 

```
gpasswd -a user gruppe
```

 *man gpasswd wrote:*   

> -a, --add user
> 
>       Add the user to the named group.
> 
> -d, --delete user
> ...

  (Auszug)

----------

